# Serviced apartments that allow dogs



## Expat61 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi does anyone know if any of the serviced will allow pets (small dog) until I find a permanent home ? house for us. Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think any of the serviced apartments allow dogs. If I remember correctly, there was a rule that dogs are not to be allowed in any apartments in general. I'm not sure if that's changed lately. 
It would be best to check with each individual landlord. That's what I used to do before renting an apartment, I'd make sure the landlord was aware and ok with my dog being in my apartment. Otherwise, they could slap you with a fine for not following tenancy contract rules and regulations.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> If I remember correctly, there was a rule that dogs are not to be allowed in any apartments in general.


If that's the case, a lot of people are breaking the law in Dubai
Maybe its not a law but just a matter of what the landlord prefers


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As long as the landlord is ok with it and the contract does not stipulate that dogs are not allowed, then I'd say go for it.
Personally, I would never take a chance, because this is not a dog friendly city and I would not want my dog to be sent to the pound or anything like that because I didn't care enough to get something in writing from the landlord.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rsinner said:


> If that's the case, a lot of people are breaking the law in Dubai
> Maybe its not a law but just a matter of what the landlord prefers


Very true. I live in The Greens and the community rules clearly state that pets are allowed. There are always people walking their dogs in the evening as well. Pets were also allowed in my old apartment building in the Marina. But as you have rightly pointed, it all depends on the individual landlord. Most landlords are ok with small pets, like dogs, cats, fish, hamsters, etc


----------



## Expat61 (Jul 4, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Very true. I live in The Greens and the community rules clearly state that pets are allowed. There are always people walking their dogs in the evening as well. Pets were also allowed in my old apartment building in the Marina. But as you have rightly pointed, it all depends on the individual landlord. Most landlords are ok with small pets, like dogs, cats, fish, hamsters, etc


Thanks for this. Good to know that there are places which allow pets.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It does not just depend on the landlord - many developments/buildings do not allow dogs so even if the landlord/agent and your contract says it is OK, the building management could ban your dog so check with security guys at the building first. All Emaar buildings do allow dogs (e.g.The Greens), many Nakheel buildings do not and JBR do not allow dogs or cats.


----------

